
Lynx v2.8.8 released - shawndumas
http://lynx.isc.org/release/
======
shawndumas
lynx -dump -nonumbers -nolist
[https://news.ycombinator.com/leaders](https://news.ycombinator.com/leaders) |
head -13 | tail -n+4

[https://gist.github.com/shawndumas/8306125](https://gist.github.com/shawndumas/8306125)

And yes; I never said I wasn't silly.

